# 142 Rear End Conversion for Rohloff



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Does anyone make an adapter that will work for this purpose?


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

If you're talking 142mm dropout spacing, there are no adapters I'm aware of, but I am able to make a bolt-on Speedhub fit our Cannondale tandem w/ 145mm spacing using a hodge podge of washers and creativity. It's not clean, but it works.


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Indeed, that is good news. I guess I would also need something to adapt it to the through-hub interface... I was thinking (sacrilege I know) of whether it would be possible to adapt a new Specialized 142+ frame.

I love my current Rohloff bike and after a test ride on an Epic, I loved it too except the fact that it dropped the #@$%ing chain at an awkward moment while riding off-road and nearly caused an OTB incident on a demo bike! So much for the magical XX... no likee derailleurs.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

If you're curious, you can wade through this post which I believe contains the pertinent details:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=521975


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Much obliged Nate! Looks like there are possibilities.


----------

